
Twitter Data used to predict election outcome in Turkey - ataspinar
https://ataspinar.wordpress.com/2015/10/28/4-more-years-of-akp/
======
yigitdemirag
Sorry for jumping like that before reading your blog post carefully but did
you consider the fake user factor on your results? There are tons of accounts
on Twitter posting 1-2 exactly the same or 2-3 character altered tweets from
an unknown database per week. Those fake accounts mostly support AKP. I
believe those are the ones that make your prediction inaccurate.

~~~
ataspinar
Hello yigit, Actually I did consider it. In short; out of the >200.000 users
who posted Tweets regarding politics in the period of 1 May to 06 June there
were a few dozen users who posted thousands of Tweets instead of only a few
(<10). However, because there are only a few dozen users like this in a total
set of >200.000 users, their actions do not affect the result much.

Unfortunately I did not have enough time to do a similar analysis on the
Twitter data from Oktober. But I hope that the same conditions apply. In any
case, I will take your concerns into account and try to do more analysis on
the set of users from the dataset of September and Oktober if I have some time
today or tomorrow.

------
bulkan
I don't believe this will the result. The results of this snap election will
be exactly like the last in which AKP won't be able to form government by
themselves and a coalition will be required.

------
na8888ssf
I would've guessed a lower percentage forthe justice and development party
(AKP). I'll keep a watch on your blog, thnx for sharing:)

------
yiggitopu
wow that is very nice predictions, you should be nominated for nobel peace
price. wit this we can allow for prediction for world affares

------
akp123
Interesting results

